# gaming pc 60k i5 2500k confi



## ankit0_0 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys im new here this is my 1st post 
this is the first time im going to assemble my own gaming pc
I need ur help 2 configure a i5 2500k processor based pc 
my budget is 60k looking for something future proof and which will enable me to play games on high resolution


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

*@ ankit0_0*

Hello and welcome to tdf mate. Since you want i5 2500k based config, here it goes:



Processor | Intel Core i5 2500k |11k	
Motherboard|Intel DP67BG |8k	
Ram| 	Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz | 2.3k
Graphic Card  |Asus GTX 570 Direct cu II/ oc | 20.3k	
HDD	| WD Blue 1TB | 2.7k
PSU	|Corsair vx 550 | 4.6k
Case	 | Coolermaster USP100 | 3k 
Monitor | Dell st2220m| 8.4k
Total | ********      | 60.3k
I have excluded ups from the overall budget. Consider an apc 800va ups @ 3.5k for this rig.

Let us know if you need a keyboard + mouse and speakers.Also consider any optical dvd drive from sony, lg ,hp etc for 0.9k.

Still consider altec lansing vs 2621 @ 1.5k for decent speakers.The card i have suggested is a factory overclocked gtx 570 and performs close to a gtx 580. Great for fullhd gaming and is futureproof as well.


----------



## jsjs (Mar 3, 2011)

^this new tabled look to write config looks so good


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

ankit welcome.

Btw how did you get da ta table?
Numeric UPs is better than APC.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

[ TABLE] AAAA|BBBB|CCCC
AAAA|BBBB|CCCC
[/TABLE]

Gives.....


 AAAA|BBBB|CCCC
AAAA|BBBB|CCCC


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 3, 2011)

@ankit0_0 fill in the template in the link,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




thetechfreak said:


> Numeric UPs is better than APC.



Numeric better than APC?
Just give a try to APC u can feel the differeance.

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

also apc's lifespan is 1 year greater than numeric....

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

Numeric=1 yr battery warranty
APC=2 yrs battery warranty


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Btw how did you get da ta table?



Ishu mentioned how to do it. Jaskanwar started the table phenomenon. Gives a clean and uncluttered look.



thetechfreak said:


> Numeric UPs is better than APC.



Numeric is a good brand but is lower than apc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

OK thanks for info regarding UPS. Appreciate it.

Back to config, shouldnt he buy 2 TB Hdd?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Look hdd can be upgraded anytime down the line. He can put 2 more 2tb hdd's in the future if he wishes to.

First let him build his config in the required budget. Hdd upgrade can be done later by saving up.


----------



## rishabh (Mar 3, 2011)

hey guys! how many of you play cs 1.6 here??
if yes temme your clan names..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

rishabh said:


> hey guys! how many of you play cs 1.6 here??
> if yes temme your clan names..



Wrong thread. Please dont post offtopic.
Head over to gaming section


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 3, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Gaming 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: no want a i5 2500k based pc

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:65,000

4. Planning to overclock?
A:maybe

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:windows vista

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:dont know much abt it not a tech geek but should be full HD

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:by an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:within a week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:no

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Mumbai 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: mobo should be Asus and processor i5 2500k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

*@ankit0_0*  you're planning for Vista??  
why not Win7 dude??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Get the config in the second post with the UPS(get the 1.1KVA for 1k-1.5k extra), DVD and Speaker he mentioned.

Get the Benq G2220HD instead of Dell ST2220M (Dell has backlight bleeding issues).


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Get the config in the second post with the UPS, DVD and Speaker he mentioned.



Ishu he will need KB+mouse+pad also.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Get the Benq G2220HD instead of Dell ST2220M (Dell has backlight bleeding issues).



You read my mind. 
And besides the BenQ monitor costs less. Around 7.3k is it?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*
*CPU*
|Intel i5 2500K|11.5k
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 Pro|12k
*RAM*
|GSkill/Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2.3k
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2.7k
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Forzer II|15.5k
*DVD Drive*
|LG Sata DVD|0.9k
*Power Supply*
|Seasonic S12II 720W|6.5k
*Cabinet*
|Nzxt Gamma|2k
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4.5k
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2.2k
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB200|0.4k
*Speaker*
|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.5k
*Total*
||
*62k*
SLI the GTX560 later.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

^^awesome rig
since he would be buying deathadder,then he would require a good mouse mat too


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Model*
> |
> ...




Awesome. I like it. 
I've corrected some entries however.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

You removed GSkill and capitalized Nzxt (  )



I don't really know much about mats. Can anyone else suggest some?

I know that Goliathus is good. Qck and Vespula are good too.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

Razer Goliathus @800/-
SteelSeries Fnatic @1200/-
Steel Series 4HD @1500/-
Razer Destructor Mouse Pad @2000/-


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

*Gtx 570* here will be better especially the *asus direct cu* cause its *factory overclocked* and the price is a steal. It performs close to a *gtx 580*.

It will be a better option over 560 imo. Better keyboard and mice can be bought at a later stage but not gpu. So op should stick with 570 and *skip* the *expensive keyboards + mice* for now.

If op wants to sli the 570 later, then that seasonic 720 will be better over corsair vx550.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah but GTX560 is good enough, esp at 1080p. And he can SLI them a year down the line(which will blow 580 out of the water).

And according to Guru3D TFII performed and OCed better than DCU. (Thats all I read).
Its also cheaper than DCU.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ I am talking about a *gtx 570 direct cu II* and not 560 direct cu. Guru 3d tested the asus gtx 560 direct cu and its the best version of 560. Check *here*.  Sli the 570 and see it demolish the 560 sli out of the water.

570 is more future proof and if op can go for it, there's no point in downscaling the gpu.
It performs close to gtx 580 out of the box cause its factory overclocked.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

But GTX570 SLI will cost him 40k. 20k now.

GTX560 SLI will cost him 30k. 15k now.

There's a 10k difference.

And there aren't many games that the GTX560 can't get 40+ fps. I can only recall Metro 2033 on highest and Crysis on Enthusiast.
A year later when more games start to fall below the 40 fps category he can get another GTX560.

If he goes for GTX570, he will get more FPS (and e-peen) but in exchange of better gaming hardware. A better mouse can make a world of difference to gaming enjoyment.
DA + KB400 = 2.5k. He still needs extra 2.5k which he can put in a better cabinet (CM690 @ 4.5k).


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Okay opinions differ. I say to invest in better gaming hardware than better peripherals cause they can be bought later.

That 10k difference (after sli) will be much more future proof down the line and is absolutely worth it.

I guess he will stick with a single gpu for a while(*let op comment on this*). And if he has plans for the same, then *570 direct cu II/oc* all the way. *Better than a 560 in fullhd and beyond.
*
If the 570 is coming within budget *(that too a factory overclocked one and a triple slot cooling design)*, its wise to go for it rather than sacrificing it for gaming peipherals which can be bought later.

Just my opinions but completely depends on op's choice.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

IMO a GTX 560 will last him for 2-2.5 years. And then he can SLI for 2-3 additional years. Or sell and replace when 6xx comes.

And GTX570 is ~15%-20% faster than GTX560 at 33% extra cost.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ We are talking about a factory overclocked 570 here and the gaps are a bit wider than a stock 570. Owing to its triple slot cooling design, it has theoretically more overclocking potential than a reference 570.

Don't compare 560 and 570. They are made for different audiences. A 560 can never be prefered over a 570 if money is not an issue. A person with a strict 15k budget can go for 560 or 6950 without a doubt. But stretching till 20k, getting a 570 is a no brainer.

If 560 will last him 2-2.5 years, the 570 will last him 3-3.5 years. Putting your logic here.
And you already know what will happen when you sli a 570.

lets end this discussion here. Let op comment.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

guys i actually like nxzt lexa s cabinet any idea if it is a good one 
about the RAM was looking out for something like a single module of 4gb not 2x2 so that later i could put in another 4GB
i dont need a UPS as there are no power cuts in my area and i have speakers 
i dont want an expensive mouse and keyboard was thinking to buy keyboard and mouse from logitech the cheap one like logitech classic desktop MK 100 for rs 725 (keyboard and mouse combo) i can use the money left to buy a better monitor or a better GPU


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*
*CPU*
|Intel i5 2500K|11.5k
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 Pro|12k
*RAM*
|GSkill/Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333MHz|2.3k
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2.7k
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7.3k
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Forzer II|15.5k
*DVD Drive*
|LG Sata DVD|0.9k
*Power Supply*
|Corsair VX450W|3.5k
*Cabinet*
|Nzxt Gamma|2k
*Mouse/Keyboard*
|MK100|0.8k
*Speaker*
|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.5k
*Total*
||
*60k*
NZXT Lexa S costs 5k. Switch if you want.


Surprisingly no one noticed that I forgot to include a monitor last time.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

@ Ishu dont u think 450w PSU will be less 4 this system as i calculated on a PSU calculator that it would need atleast 650w to run this system 
and is the any other asus p67 mobo that will cost me a bit less with overclocking features as a p67 pro


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

It is enough. You can go for Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k or Seasonic S12D 520W @ 4.2k

ASUS P8P67 @ 10k


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @ Ishu dont u think 450w PSU will be less 4 this system as i calculated on a PSU calculator that it would need atleast 650w to run this system
> and is the any other asus p67 mobo that will cost me a bit less with overclocking features as a p67 pro



No need to go for vs 2621 since you have speakers. And a 12k board is unnecessary.

Stick with *Intel DP67BG mobo @ 8k.*  Its a very good board and digit gave it a gold buy i guess. The 5k saved from speakers and mobo will get you a better gpu like *ASUS GTX 570 Direct cu II/OC @ 20.3k.
*
Lastly upgrade the psu to *Corsair VX550 @ 4.6k *instead of vx 450.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

does the intel mobo comes with a similar software as asus where one can easily overclock just by using the software so that the overclock is stable 
and are u sure tht a 550w will be enough as when i used a calculator it showed 650w and also tried configuring a similar pc online using ibuypower.com and even their it showed 2 use atleast a 650 w PSU just asking cause i dont have 2 much knowledge abt stuff like this as this is 1st ever assembled pc plz bare wth me


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Asus has efi bios and is good. But the intel mobo is good enough for overclocking. Sinc i52500k has unlocked multiplier, overclocking is a breeze. You can get a stable overclock easily with that cpu.

The intel mobo speaks great value here. It also has sli and crossfire support.

Vx 550 will be more than enough for the config.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

do the overclock in intel mobo has 2 be done manually or is there a software like the 1 asus provides im a noob in this matter never overclocked or had an assembled pc


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 4, 2011)

^ overclocking is about going to the BIOS and doing it manually(changing voltage of FSB, etc.). The difference between Asus and Intel is that Asus has made the BIOS into a GUI interface, while Intel is still with Text based BIOS. The end result is the same.

Also I suggest you do not overclock, unless absolutely required or if you have decided to get a new PC. You get decent clock rates with default BIOS itself, so do not worry about optimum performance, your mobo is designed to give you optimum performance right out of the box.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

you cant confuse a oc tool with UEFI BIOS. UEFI is graphical form of bios where you can use mouse too. but oc tool is just for overclock in windows.(uefi also allows oc) ASUS provides both afaik. intel has a very good oc utility..

@ankit
intel has a very good tuning utility. go ahead with it...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Dont Overclock with desktop s/w.
I've heard cases where people pushed it too far and cudnot boot.
Didnt even POST.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You removed GSkill and capitalized Nzxt (  )



lol yes. i am semantics freak. 



Ishu Gupta said:


> I don't really know much about mats.



Steelseries mats are good enough.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

which is better in performance intel p67 or asus p67 pro forget about overclocking 
according to tomshardware he has listed a ranking of p67 mobos according 2 which a intel p67 is at 14th rank and asus p67 pro is at 4th position and the difference between their prices is just 2k 
i could increase my budget by 2k cause i wont be upgrading the mobo again n again


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Both are solid. You pick. Intel one is digit's gold buy in the previous issue.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

@ vicky if intel is better than asus why is it on 14th position
its not a matter of saving 2k its about buying a much solid and long lasting mobo


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ I am not saying intel better than asus. The reviewers have plenty reasons which are useless for actual users. Asus boards are feature rich no doubt but you can't go wrong with that intel board. 

If you want to go with asus then no problem. I was trying to save you a couple of grand for a better gpu. That 2k isn't that much justifiable and that's why i was recommending the intel board.

Read the previous month's digit issue and you will get the picture. They have also praised asus but intel one speaks great value here.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

Man assembling a pc is a tough job specially when u dont have enough kowledge about components (the way i am ) 
buying a pc or laptop from a brand is much more simpler 
hopefully my 1st assembled gaming pc is good enough and i dont have problems in the future


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2011)

with that config... u wont*
(*terms and conditions apply)


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> with that config... u wont*
> (*terms and conditions apply)



what does that mean

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

any of u guys have an idea if the p67 mobo revised (the one with resolved chipset) is available in the market


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> what does that mean
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> any of u guys have an idea if the p67 mobo revised (the one with resolved chipset) is available in the market


i mean u wont have any problems until and unless u dont do any sort of OC experiments and stuff like that


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

guys do have an idea if the p67 mobo revised (the one with resolved chip set) is available in the market


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i mean u wont has any problems until and unless u dont do any sort of OC experiments and stuff like that



The intel p67 will oc fine and will has no such problems. Remember that base clock generator is locked in all p67 boards whether asus, gigabyte or anything. Only cpu multiplier can be played around this time.

So all p67 boards whether vanilla or customised support cpu overclocking of intel k series processors.

The intel p67 is actually a very good overclocking board with great layout and is full atx.



ankit0_0 said:


> guys do have an idea if the p67 mobo revised (the one with resolved chip set) is available in the market



The revised boards will have a* "B3 Revison"* monicker. Look out for that.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2011)

^^i meant to say the right practice of OCing
in steps,checking,calculating,stabilizing,etcetc
coz' i did a stupid act which cost my mobo


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Oh ok my mistake.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 4, 2011)

are there any stores in lami road selling the B3 Revision p67 mobo
and from which store in lami road should i buy all the components needed for my rig
stores which will give some discount as well as good components
cause ive read on some forums that some stores in lami road tend to cheat customers and lure them in buying components which will be profitable for them 
and are there any store owners registered here on think digit forum


----------

